# ظهور السيد  المسيح بعد القيامة:



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2010)

ظهور السيد  المسيح بعد القيامة:
 ظهور السيد  المسيح بعد القيامة: لشهود كثيرين في أماكن عديدة متفرقة يبعد أحدها عن الآخر مسافات شاسعة، وقد ظهر أيضاً في ظروف ومناسبات متعددة ومتباينة:

    1. فقد ظهر لمريم المجدلية (مر 16: 9).

    2. ولبعض النساء التلميذات (مت 28: 9).

   3. ولبطرس (1 كو 15: 5).

   4. وللتلميذين الذين كانا ذاهبين إلى عمواس (لو 24: 15-31).

    5. وللرسل العشرة وفي هذه المرة لمسوا يسوع وجسوه، واكل أمامهم فأثبت لهم أنهم لا يرون رؤيا بل يرون حقاً المسيح المقام (لو 24: 36-43).

    6. وظهر للإحدى عشر رسولاً وتوما معهم ولم يكن توما موجوداً في المرة السابقة التي ظهر فيها المسيح للرسل ولذلك شك ولم يؤمن إلا لما ظهر لهم يسوع وتوما معهم (يو 20: 21-28).

    7. ظهر لسبعة من التلاميذ الذين كانوا يصطادون في بحر الجليل (يو 21: 1-24).

    8. وظهر للأحد عشر رسولاً في الجليل (مت 28: 16 و 17).

    9. وظهر لخمس مئة من المؤمنين (1 كو 15: 6). وربما تم هذا الظهور في نفس الوقت الذي ظهر فيه للأحد عشر رسولاً في الجليل.

    10. ثم ظهر ليعقوب (1 كو 15: 7).

    11. وظهر للأحد عشر رسولاً فوق جبل الزيتون عند الصعود (اع 1: 2-9).

    12. ثم ظهر لشاول الطرسوسي وقت أن كان عدواً للمسيحيين وكان ذاهباً إلى دمشق ليضطهدهم (اع 9: 1-5). وهذه السحابة من الشهود الكثيري العدد تؤيد من غير شك، حقيقة قيامة يسوع المسيح من بين الأموات كحقيقة تاريخية ثابتة.
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2010)

*


موضوع رائع جداااا اخي النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (4 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ورائع يا النهيسى شكرا
الرب يبارك مجهوداتك


----------



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ورائع يا النهيسى شكرا
> الرب يبارك مجهوداتك


*
شكرا
جدا جدا

الرب يبارككم

مرور رائع جداا
​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> ​


*
شكرا
جدا جدا

الرب يبارككم

مرور رائع جداا
​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا اخي النهيسى
> ...


*
شكرا
جدا جدا

الرب يبارككم

مرور رائع جداا
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا النهيسى
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

